# DensShield question



## Mike Finley

I'm going to be installing a custom tile shower using DensShield now instead of Hardibacker. The ceiling won't be tiled, so instead of using green board sheet rock for the ceiling, is it okay to just use the DensShield we have on hand? I am reading the literature and it shows that you can skim coat DensShield with setting compounds to finish it like drywall, so this seems like we could do the same thing in the ceiling of the shower.


----------



## Gordo

Give the Denshield ceiling thing a try and let us know how it goes. Sounds like you have done your research.

Just a note for you concerning hardi and dens. They will bloat and grow mold when contacted with water. I know this after conducting a year long back yard experiment. FWIW durock is the way to go.


----------



## Pearce Services

You can skim it and finish it like sheetrock, But, I am not a good skim-coater, and found it a little bit of work to get the stuff to stick to the Denshield, make sure you remove all the dust from the surface first.


----------



## Greg Di

Mike,

I use DS a lot. You'll never go back to Hardibacker or CBU. 

For the ceiling, use GP DensArmorPlus drywall. Wherever you're buying your DS from, should carry DAP.

Dealing with a little DS on the joint where shower wall turns into bath wall is ok to deal with, but DAP will be better for your ceiling. In fact, I don't ever want to hear you using Greenboard again. DAP is much better for a bunch of reasons. The only guys using greenboard today are doing so because they don't know any better. Now, you do.

BTW, Home Dopey carries DAP from time to time but they don't carry DS, so just get both in one trip from the yard.


----------



## reveivl

Greg, do you need to skim the dap?


----------



## Mike Finley

Update - didn't use the DS on the ceiling, I forgot we were building out the ceiling over the shower with a radius arched front using trimtex products and this was more a call for drywall because of the size of it.

Don't beat me to hard greg, but there is some green colored drywall up there.

Couple of things - HD here does carry DS, but not the DA+ at least not that I have been able to sniff out. Might be a local thing.



> I use DS a lot. You'll never go back to Hardibacker or CBU.


Absolutely correct. This one job using DS has sold me on it. I can't even begin to explain what a difference this stuff makes. Biggest thing I hated about the 1/2 hardi was it wasn't really 1/2 and I always ended up having to skim coat some thinset to even it out to the drywall thickness. DS is real 1/2 and matches up perfectly. Takes mud super nice too. Cutting, carrying and working with it is awesome. 

Going to DS from Hardi is as nice a jump as was going from cement board to Hardi.

The only complaint I have is the 32" width. I really like the Hardi 3x5 size.


----------



## Greg Di

reveivl said:


> Greg, do you need to skim the dap?


You used to always have to skim it so the seams wouldn't flash, but GP has smoothed out the fiber face a lot since it first came out. Now, it's not absolutely required, but if it's a small job, I'll do it since it's so easy.


----------



## Greg Di

Mike Finley said:


> The only complaint I have is the 32" width. I really like the Hardi 3x5 size.


I know. It's the most assanine thing going. It requires another stud/blocking to make the joint.

I'm glad you're sold. Where's my commission?


----------



## Rich Turley

I've only used DS three times, but all three times I got 4X8 sheets, just like drywall. I didn't even know 32" was an option.

Rich


----------



## Mike Finley

Rich Turley said:


> I've only used DS three times, but all three times I got 4X8 sheets, just like drywall. I didn't even know 32" was an option.
> 
> Rich


4x8 would be a dream, 3 large pieces cut and the shower walls would be prepped. But what would my helper do with the extra 2 hours he saved?


----------



## alter_ego

Mike Finley said:


> 4x8 would be a dream, 3 large pieces cut and the shower walls would be prepped. But what would my helper do with the extra 2 hours he saved?


I tcomes in 4x8 and I think 4x10 or 12..... I saw some over 8ft on a buddies comm site........... DS is the bomb..... 



Alter


----------



## hwinte

Using densshield for the first time for a new shower enclosure (walls). Anyone know if it needs to have corners floated and screwholes filled prior to using mastick or thinset?


----------



## bbgcarpentry

*blue board*

blue dry wall is ok if you using the orange waterproofing stuff kerdi or schulter is nt it??????????????????????????????????????? 

for the walls


----------



## angus242

bbgcarpentry said:


> blue dry wall is ok if you using the orange waterproofing stuff kerdi or schulter is nt it???????????????????????????????????????
> 
> for the walls



As long as local building codes allow, you can use standard drywall behind Kerdi.

Good thing we have this in a 3 1/2 year old thread :sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I use DS a lot. Now I am going to switch to the orange stuff.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

angus242 said:


> As long as local building codes allow, you can use standard drywall behind Kerdi.
> 
> Good thing we have this in a 3 1/2 year old thread :sad:


Good eyes!!:laughing:


----------



## angus242

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use DS a lot. Now I am going to switch to the orange stuff.


Green _and_ orange kool aid :clap:



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Good eyes!!:laughing:


Yeah, I usually don't miss a tile thread so if I don't recognize it, chances are it's an old one.


----------



## CDC54

Schluter does recommend just the regular drywall behind Kerdi for the best bond. I need to check with my local codes too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin M.

I've used D.S. quite a bit for the last 15 or so years. It's pretty much bullet proof. (If installed correctly) I recently helped a friend on a job using cbu, seemed like a return to the stone age.


----------

